# Miesmuschel- Wildernte



## volkerm (11. März 2015)

Die gab es heute mittag. An jedem Steg zu ernten, in Weissweinsud mit Knobi, Tomate, Zwiebel und co. Not too bad!


----------



## 2911hecht (11. März 2015)

*AW: Miesmuschel- Wildernte*

Ich seh hier aber keine Miesmuscheln.


----------



## warenandi (11. März 2015)

*AW: Miesmuschel- Wildernte*

Hab ich auch gerne gegessen.
Bis auf letztes Jahr. Haben wieder Wild geerntet und alles schön zubereitet und habe mir trotzdem ne satte Lebervergiftung durch die Muscheln geholt. Also, für mich gibt es die nur noch aus dem TK...


----------



## Meerjungfrauman (11. März 2015)

*AW: Miesmuschel- Wildernte*



warenandi schrieb:


> Hab ich auch gerne gegessen.
> Bis auf letztes Jahr. Haben wieder Wild geerntet und alles schön zubereitet und habe mir trotzdem ne satte Lebervergiftung durch die Muscheln geholt. Also, für mich gibt es die nur noch aus dem TK...



Darf man halt nur zu gewissen Jahreszeiten Essen


----------



## exstralsunder (12. März 2015)

*AW: Miesmuschel- Wildernte*



Meerjungfrauman schrieb:


> Darf man halt nur zu gewissen Jahreszeiten Essen


 
 Genau: von Oktember bis Septober!

 Nee ist ein alter Hut. Und völlig überholt.
 Allenfalls im Sommer sollte man die Finger von Miesmuscheln lassen.
 Grund: durch zu warmes Wasser, kann es eine Algenblüte geben. Da Muscheln das Wasser filtern, setzen sich die Algen in den Muscheln ab. Die sind dann zwar nicht giftg...schmecken nur nicht.
 Ansonsten: Muscheln wie Fisch immer gut kühlen und dann kann man die auch jederzeit essen.


----------



## sebwu (12. März 2015)

*AW: Miesmuschel- Wildernte*

herrliches halbwissen.
http://www.welt.de/gesundheit/article3110280/Das-Boese-in-der-Muschel-entschluesselt.html

grade als ex-stralsunder sollte man wissen was fürn spass cyanobakerien sind...

guten hunger, sebwu


----------



## exstralsunder (13. März 2015)

*AW: Miesmuschel- Wildernte*

ist alles wie immer: "kann" und "würde"
 Ich hab- als ich noch auf Rügen gewohnt habe- genug Muscheln gegessen. Auch im Juli und August. Ich erfreue mich immer noch bester Gesundheit.
 Wenn die Algenblüte richtig losgeht, geht freiwillig niemand in die grüne Pampe. Erst recht nicht um Muscheln zu ernten. Hier sollte einem der gesunde Menschenverstand sagen: nö-ist nicht!


----------

